# Programmierer für Uni-Projekt gesucht



## EddieBravo (25. Jun 2021)

Hallo!

Wir müssen für unser Modul folgendes programmieren: Menü zur Auswahl von Attributen, anhand derer eine Liste von Fahrzeugen gefiltert wird. (Bsp. mobile.de)
Durch die Planungsphase bis hin zum erstellen des BPMN-Modells sind wir hervorragend durchgekommen, jetzt haben wir allerdings keine Ahnung, wie wir das umsetzen sollen
Sollte sich jmd bereiterklären uns zu helfen, bitte einfach eine Mail mit Kostenvoranschlag schicken! Ich wüsste nicht mal wie ein faires Angebot aussehen würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Alex

E-Mail: alekscelic1997@gmail.com


----------



## White_Fox (25. Jun 2021)

EddieBravo hat gesagt.:


> Durch die Planungsphase bis hin zum erstellen des BPMN-Modells sind wir hervorragend durchgekommen, jetzt haben wir allerdings keine Ahnung, wie wir das umsetzen sollen


Fragt doch den, der euch die Planungsphase und das BPMN-Modell gemacht hat...


----------

